# Train wreck



## chronic luka (Apr 21, 2007)

hey guys,

i was wondering about some information on trainwreck. Like the genetics, taste, smell, so forth.. 

It's supposedly what I'm getting right now. It's super dank from Humboldt, some of the buds have some purple buds and leaves on them but mostly it's either dark green or light on some buds.. smells and taste really like greens or herbs for a lack of a better... 

The only reason i'm even asking is because i'm just curious. A friend of mine said that trainwreck was sativa and my guy that gets it said it's indica.. ?? either way it's dank as hell.. thanks guys!


----------



## funstarfish (Apr 22, 2007)

i love this stuff, never had the real deal, just crosses. from what i have found, it is a primarily sativa mix. i need to get my hands on some of this stuff... wonder if it makes its way up to oregon?


----------



## chronic luka (Apr 22, 2007)

i would assume so if it can get to arkansas.. just have to find it is the problem.. good luck trying though


----------



## SmokinPurp (Apr 22, 2007)

never grown it, but i smoked it and that shit wore my ass out


----------



## funstarfish (Apr 23, 2007)

gorgeous plant in your avatar purp


----------



## sticky_fingers (Sep 23, 2007)

I just got a bunch of trainwreck here in illinois and damn is it dank. I have been getting my ass beaten after 2 hits of this shit.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 23, 2007)

Sticky I assume your in the southern part of the state or middle if that what is coming through (-= .. Its sativa if it original very lime grren with heavy white crystalization with lots of fox tailing.It shouldnt have any purple to it but there are some other strains that have been made with it.Was a clone only strain but green house seeds will be carrying seed stock soon.It is some 1 hitter type smoke.


----------



## sticky_fingers (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm actually from the chicago suburbs and its just like you describe it; its extremely lime green and great for collecting kief...sp?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 24, 2007)

Go Sox right damn cubbies


----------



## GotGrapes (Sep 26, 2007)

train wreck is a real leafy plant. has high yield and is easy to grow. its a favorite for outdoor growers.


----------



## JESSE (Oct 15, 2007)

and its a needle in a haystack mixed in by damn jar with a hundred other seeds i miss it so!!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 15, 2007)

I got some trainwreck going right now one thats a few weeks from harvest, and it is one of the most gorgeous symetrical plant ive ever delt with and its almost got some 9 leafers, not to mention gets u high as shit,
pics when its done


----------



## mahlye (Oct 16, 2007)

chronic luka said:


> i would assume so if it can get to arkansas.. just have to find it is the problem.. good luck trying though


good weed in arkansas? what part?


----------



## Baked Goods (Nov 8, 2007)

Hell yeah, my buddy just harvested a bunch in wisc. Lime green like mentioned this shit will make you silly. Seriously, we didn't know the first time, packed to bowls between 5 of us and man I was dancing around for some reason within a half an hour. Really strong smell, its a strain out of cali...it is one of the better smokes I've had in a while. Low yielder thou


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep, just about Train Wreck time of year. 

Helloooooo Mendocino


----------



## kayasgarden (Nov 19, 2007)

yes yes yes the train wreck is the shit but i have never seen it peurple the plant grows like one solid cola and yes i tries smoking it one day before doing school work, i had to laugh at myself i was so stoned


----------



## kayasgarden (Nov 19, 2007)

it does get mold outdoors we got all of ours in early and it still had lots of mold


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 19, 2007)

Them big long cola's are both beautiful and also a great place for mold. 

Beauty & the Beast, I guess


----------



## iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit (Feb 10, 2008)

train wreck gives you a great head strong energetic high you can function while extremely high 


Never buy anything from amsterdam marijuana seed or ams never


----------



## Charfizcool (Apr 27, 2008)

iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit said:


> train wreck gives you a great head strong energetic high you can function while extremely high
> 
> 
> Never buy anything from amsterdam marijuana seed or ams never


this is like 5 months old...anyway... I can get trainwreck! I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## MrPresident (Apr 27, 2008)

i have good train! Beautiful consistent quality genetics, ridiculous trich's, smells gorgeous! had a few cycles of this and learned many things experimenting with all methods. to be honest its not a good yeilder (1oz per plant) if things are optimum. Again though, uber-stone! The only other strain (locally bred) is "mothership" as though i hear it is called. It throws a pollen sack at the last week of flowering, but holy head buzz and short fat bushy thing. Bout 2-3oz per plant. kool strain, smells like carrots, and when burnt smells like bacon! ok ttyl!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 11, 2008)

yup...about an oz a plant is the most I think you're gonna get indoors. I'm chopping down a couple of trainwrecks in 2 days that have been flowering for 56 days now. the samples I smoked were really good!!


----------



## Stealing (Aug 15, 2008)

iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit said:


> train wreck gives you a great head strong energetic high you can function while extremely high
> 
> 
> Never buy anything from amsterdam marijuana seed or ams never


Why not by from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com ? That's where I get my seeds and their great!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone grown out the "PURPLE WRECK" from reserva prada DNA???--I guess it's a cross of true purple urkel and a t4 trainwreck male...


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 17, 2008)

I haven't grown Purple Wreck but I was just checking that out the other day on DrChronic.com and it looks magnificent. I love Purple Urkel and Trainwreck so that could be a wicked combination.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 17, 2008)

I have Purple Urkel right now. I have been growing it for the past couple of years and its awesome. I got the cut from a club in so cal.

I used to have TrainWreck in my garden. It was a great plant to grow. It grew real thin stems that had to be supported because they got big dense nugs on it. It smelled SUPER strong, kind of like pine needle hash. And tasted even better than it smelled. They were a fairly heavy yeilder, easy to grow, and stony as shit.

I would still have this in my garden, except my buddy was in charge of this mother, and needless to say, never have a partner unless its absolutely necessary. I sill have the PU and AK-48 moms that I was suppose to take care of, 2 1/2 yrs later, but no more TW. You have no idea how disappointed I was. 

If I ever run across a TW cut, I will jump on it in a heartbeat. Its one of my favorite strains for sure!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 17, 2008)

I just read the stuff about it not yeilding more than an oz indoors. I was growing small plants in 8" round pots and was getting about 2 zips a plant. This was in small pots that were only like a gallon. When I was growing it, it was one of my better yeilders. No matter what I do, I can't get to the 2oz mark on my PU. Mainly because it vegges so slow, and I don't have the time to veg it any extra. I will get upwards of 3oz from my other plants during the same grow, and my PU only hits like 1 1/2oz, it kind of sucks because it is my favorite.


----------



## trainwreckz (May 27, 2009)

I have one trainwreck plant shes about 3 weeks from harvest. Im hoping to get around 3 or 4 ounces from her.
Sorry for the shitty pics...shitty camera.


----------



## hb420 (Aug 27, 2009)

train wreck made its way out to Jersey and its a killer , lol not for your beginner smoker.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Aug 27, 2009)

I want some of that soil that Bonggrippin growing in because I cant get but a few grams off of trainwreck clones and only got about 1 oz off of seed. This is a pic of one of the clones


----------



## Whey2Sly (Aug 4, 2011)

If your train wrek is purple then it's not Pure train wrek not from Humbo county LOL ,,grew and smoked many times,,have one in flower now indoors,gonna cross it with sum strawberry cough....


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Aug 4, 2011)

dude your the first one to post on this thread for 2 years. thats funny shit


----------



## BCbudha (Aug 10, 2011)

how does it yield compared to kush?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 10, 2011)

Lmao......


----------

